# The Guns of the .410 Colition



## Mojo^ (Jan 18, 2009)

Please list your guns used for cottontails and how it is set-up along with the loads you used. As always, pics would be nice.


Thanks.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 18, 2009)

this is my gun,it is about 20 lbs. or so.lol.
i like to shoot # 5's 3".


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 18, 2009)

here's mine
Mossberg Pump pistol grip,Improved Cylinder
Remington 1148 Semi-Auto,Mod.cylinder


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 18, 2009)

What is "The .410 Coalition????


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 19, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

What !!! You don't know about the 410 coalition ??

Man where have you been?

I have got to get ready to go gun break (Shoot my 410) over a pack of young pups.

Will someone Please explain to this you Whipper Snapper about the Coalition.

I am the Cahirman of the Chair, but need to be moving on, my son, Dirtraod, or Grandson Curtis Lowe can take it from here, and by the way will take some photo's of my 10's when they not so buisy !!  They been smoking here of late, dang old wabbits comeing by so fast, can't even get the Red Dot, cut on! 

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 19, 2009)

I did some digging around myself and got a decent definition of the .410 Coalition.  Neat idea!!!

But alas,,,,, I cannot apply for membership. I sadly must admit that I have never chased rabbits while armed with the tiny .410.  However,,,,,, I have nailed a few doves with one. But,,,,,, this ain't no "Dove Club" is it???

Keep'em runnin' guys.


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 19, 2009)

you sould really try huntin with the 410 for them furry critters it is a lot more fun and funny too


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 19, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I will post my 410's tomorrow, been hunting all day and just but wore out!

Yes, we must have about 15 or so Members of the 410 Rabbit Hunters Coalition.

I started it way back when my son's were young, and rabbit hunting with me. Must have been 25 years ago.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2009)

got 7 or 8 410's here...but no rabbits!


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 19, 2009)

have hunted with the 410 for rabbits before but have swapped to a double 12ga and #7 1/2 load but here at the house we have 4 of them and that is the gun all my kids learn on and get when they trun 10 or pass the hunters safety course


----------



## Hoosier Hunter 73 (Jan 20, 2009)

*snowshoe bunnies*

Here is a pic from a snowshoe bunnie hunt I went on in Alaska with some buddies. They used a .22, 12 GA, 28 GA, and I used my Winchester Model 37 .410 chambered for 3 inch shells. Its a single shot break down with what seems to be almost a bull barrel but thinner. I think its about a 1951 or 52 model.  Speakin of guns.... does anyone make stocks for shotguns out there? Mine is cracked and does the job but I have a nice piece of Black Walnut for a stock but dont know how hard it would be to make. Ill get pics of it on here this evening. Its a great gun and loads of fun to shoot!!  I also used to hunt Fox and Lynx with it using 3 inch slugs up north.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 21, 2009)

*Daddy Rabbit's 410*

Here is the Chairman of the Chair of the 410 Coalition Daddy Rabbit's 410 hope I'm help here DR I know you are all tide up with work and hunting and all so just give my old hunting buddy a hand    the picture is one DR post a year are two back 



Little Rabbit<><


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 21, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Now what you all think about that!!

Little Rabbit you are handier than a Shirt Pocket!!

What you been up too, running them old Old Hounds, I bet

Poor Old Rabbits!!

Say the Dove Sisters & Gus are singing at Unity Baptist church this sunday the 24th at 11:00 A.M. 

Church is located on Hwy #17 South of Royston and North of Bowman. Get Mom and Dad to bring you over there, I need to talk with you about a business deal.

Keep Looking Up!

Thanks for posting my old cut down 410.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are some of the guns we like to use.

The first pic is a pisol and a cut down Lefever 410 with a 28 guage barrel with a polly choke and red dot scope.

The next one is the one I hunt with all the time, a 410 cut down with a 20. guage barrel and red dot scope.

The next one is a 410. benladen special that my good buddy Gus Mitchell (Dove Sisters and Gus Quartet)owns.

And the last one we call Minnie Pearl owned by Beagle Boy.its a 410. Mossberg bolt action.


----------



## codeeb (Jan 25, 2009)

I just finished cleaning up a 183 D Mossberg like the one in the bottom pic not 30 min. ago. My Aunt gave it to me years ago and I put it in the garage ( not enough room in the Gun Safe ) and never did anything with it. I got to looking around for a .410 online last night and I remembered that one. After Church today I started cleaning it. It looks to be in good shape, but is a little rusty and needs refinishing but I think I'm going to like it. I bought my son a Rossi .410 / 22 for Christmas so maybe I'll use it for hunting Squirrels with him.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 26, 2009)

The Fellow that always shoots the Most Rabbit will not show his Gun??

May not be a 410 ??

Doc. & Pudding~~~~~~~~~~~~Where is your Rabbit Guns~~~~?

D.R.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 26, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> The first pic is a pisol and a cut down Lefever 410 with a 28 guage barrel with a polly choke and red dot scope.
> 
> The next one is the one I hunt with all the time, a 410 cut down with a 20. guage barrel and red dot scope.



Ok, this is something I've never seen before. Whats up with the larger gauge barrel. What does that do for ya??


----------



## Mohunter (Jan 26, 2009)

what's the thing on top of the gun a scope.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 26, 2009)

GA1dad said:


> Ok, this is something I've never seen before. Whats up with the larger gauge barrel. What does that do for ya??



it was to short so we had to make it legal.

barrel gotta be 18" long and its gotta be 27" over all.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 26, 2009)

Mohunter said:


> what's the thing on top of the gun a scope.



red dot scope.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 26, 2009)

here's mine and Daddy's 410's

mine is a Remington SPR100 single shot 

Daddy's is a Springfleld model18E bolt action


----------

